# Schneider Spezialisierung



## Gondal (9. März 2007)

Gibt es jetzt seid BC eine Spezialisierung bei der Schneiderei ?

Ich meine ein Händler geshen zu haben der Rezepte in Shattrath 
verkauft wo drunter Stand benötig XXXSchneiderei

kann mich leider nicht an den namen der Stoffart errinern.

Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand das bestätigen kann und was der Unterschied ist.

Und wie oder wo erlerne ich es .


Danke Ira


----------



## nsane (10. März 2007)

Es gibt 

Schattenzwirnschneiderei
Zauberfeuerschneiderei
Mondstoffschneiderei

Die Spezialisierung ist ab Stufe 350 möglich.
Die Lehrer für die Spezialisierung stehen in Schattrath im unteren Viertel beim Manawebrahmen.

Du kannst ab Stufe 350 Schattenstoff, Zauberstoff und Urmondstoff erlernen.

Spezialisierst du dich auf einen Beruf, stellst du aber für die Mats den doppelten Stoff dieser Art her.
Nebenbei bemerkt hat die Stoffherstellung einen 4 Tage Cooldown.

Durch die Spezialisierung bist du in der Lage epische Stoffrüstungen zu erstellen, die aber (fast) alle beim Aufheben gebunden sind. Taschen kannst du unter anderem auch herstellen.

Einen Überblick der Sets findest du hier:
Schattenzwirnset
Zauberfeuerset
Urmondset

Weiter gibt es noch Seelenstoff, für diesen ist aber keine Spezialisierung notwendig.

Alles in allem solltest du dir sehr gut überlegen, für welche Spezialisierung du dich entscheidest, da das verlernen der Spezialisierung alleine nicht möglich ist, du müsstest den ganzen Beruf verlernen.


----------



## Noemi (10. März 2007)

das is ja doof

gibts denn außer den sets noch was anderes was man nur machen kann, wenn man spezialisiert ist?


----------



## Lupus (11. März 2007)

Ja, ich finde es auch schade, dass ... a) es so wenig Sachen zu machen gibt, ... und b) die Teile des "3er-Mini-Sets" beim aufheben gebunden und somit nur für einen selbst verfügbar sind.
Diese Entscheidung von Blizzard kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Hexagon (12. März 2007)

Und wenn man tagelang die Mats gefarmt hat und endlich ein Set-Teil erstellen kann, stellt man fest das die doch voll öde sind und schlechte Attribute besitzen (Für WLer bei Schattenzwirn)

Blizz setzen, 6 !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alex_284 (12. März 2007)

Ich find es zum Kotzen das es Feuer-Arkan und Schatten-Eis ist. Momentan bin ich Zerstörungs-WL also Feuer, aber ich weiss nich ob das so bleibt und dann kann ich meine Schneiderei in die Tonne treten. toll... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gast^^ (13. März 2007)

Ja alles was heir vorher gepostet wurde stimmt.
Für die einzige Klasse für die sich shcneidern noch lohnt ist der priester. Meiner meinugn nach ist das urmond set und das set des weißen heilers auf t5 Niveau.
Die anderen Sets für die anderen Klasse sind nocht so toll, da sie beim wl z.b. total schlecht sind und beim mage z.b nur +dmg auf frost oder feuer macht. (man muss sich also entscheiden für was, will man einmal umskillen ist das set für den a****)
Und deswegen denek ich dasss sich auch nur die Urmondstoffspezialiesierung rentiert (zum geld machen) da die anderen Sets nicht hergestellet werden und nur Priester oder andere Heilerklassen sich Klamotten zum Heilen schneidern werden. Und dazu braucht man eben nur Urmondstoff. Die anderen "Stöffe" werden wohl keinen Abnehmer finden.


----------



## Myrzzim (13. März 2007)

Zwar stimmen viele Argumentationen gegen die Sets aber man sagen für einen Magier sind die Sachen das Non-Plus-Ultra! Nirgends gibt es mehr +DMG. Ok ich bin Feuer-Arkan und treff damit voll ins Schwarze aber auch Frostmages holen es sich, da man mit seinen Elementarbaum den meisten Schaden macht. EleMagier haben da natürlich verloren und wie es mit WL ist weiss ich nicht. Aber für einen Magier (sobald es kein EleMage ist) und man Schneider ist, ist es Pflicht in meinen Augen.


----------



## nsane (13. März 2007)

Feuer Magier finde ich das Feuerzauberset auch ok.

Urmondstoffset für Heiler super.

Aber das Schattenzwirnset für Hexer ist irgendwie schwachsinnig.
Ausser vieleicht wenn man Gebrechen geskillt hat, da aber auch nur bedingt.


----------



## DarkShadows0801 (16. März 2007)

Mal ne dumme Frage: Wenn man sich bei Schneiderei auf was spezialisiert, kann man Sachen von anderen Spezialisierungen nicht erlernen oder hat man einfach einen Bonus für seine Spezialisierung und kann den Rest auch noch lernen?


----------



## Anjo (16. März 2007)

DarkShadows0801 schrieb:


> Mal ne dumme Frage: Wenn man sich bei Schneiderei auf was spezialisiert, kann man Sachen von anderen Spezialisierungen nicht erlernen oder hat man einfach einen Bonus für seine Spezialisierung und kann den Rest auch noch lernen?


Du hast den Bonus Deiner jeweiligen Spezialisierung UND Du kannst das Set Deiner Spezlisierung (doppelt soviel Stoff Deiner Richtung)  herstellen.
Wenn Du also z. B. den Weg des Feuers ninmst, dann kannst Du Schattenstoff und auch die Tasche bauen.
Sonst aber nix in der Richtung!


----------



## DarkShadows0801 (16. März 2007)

Anjo schrieb:


> Du hast den Bonus Deiner jeweiligen Spezialisierung UND Du kannst das Set Deiner Spezlisierung (doppelt soviel Stoff Deiner Richtung)  herstellen.
> Wenn Du also z. B. den Weg des Feuers ninmst, dann kannst Du Schattenstoff und auch die Tasche bauen.
> Sonst aber nix in der Richtung!



Ach soo is das, gut das ich das jetzt weiß^^


----------



## jainza (20. März 2007)

Myrzzim schrieb:


> Zwar stimmen viele Argumentationen gegen die Sets aber man sagen für einen Magier sind die Sachen das Non-Plus-Ultra! Nirgends gibt es mehr +DMG. Ok ich bin Feuer-Arkan und treff damit voll ins Schwarze



dito finds eign ziemlich geil +150dmg bei nur 3 teilen(wenn ich die wetrte noch richtig im kopf habe)
aba die größte scheiße is doch das man um die 60 Urfeuer dafür braucht.....
farm jetzt schon seit nen paar tagen und hab grad mal 20...
das ist soo ätzend....

naja ich hoffe am ende lohnt es sich....^^


----------



## Arock2135 (21. März 2007)

WoW= Farmen=viel Zeit=Arbeitslos?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sasatha (22. März 2007)

@arok

find dein post sinnfrei. wenn mans neutral betrachtet, is das langzeit motivation.

find die teile für mich auch ganz nett (SP)


so long sasa


----------



## Door81 (22. März 2007)

Arock2135 schrieb:


> WoW= Farmen=viel Zeit=Arbeitslos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wüsstest du wissen wie schnell man sich die Ur-Sachen für Stoff farmt (Umwandeln hat ja eh 4 Tage Cooldown) hättest du dir wohl den sinnlosen Kommentar erspart.

Ich farm Holy (mit Dmg-Equip das ich noch vom shadown hab) ruck zuck die Wasserpartikel und Lebenspartikel. Da hast du in mindestens einer Stunde die Mats für einen Urmondstoff, und hast danach wegem dem CD wieder 4 Tage Ruhe. Wenn du dann noch Leute hast mit denen du Stoffe tauscht (hab atm 2 Leute) gehts gar net mal sooooo langsam die Setteile zu holen...noch 12 Stoffe bis zur Brust 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kampftiger (25. März 2007)

Warum macht Blizzard eigentlich alles beim Priester nur auf heilig ? Das kotzt mich echt an. Entweder man nimmt als Shadow Priester das Urschatten Set oder aber man wirft den Shadow Priester in die Ecke um macht das Urmond Set nur dann kann man Farmen mit den Priester vergessen oder man besorgt sich noch eine mittel mäßig Ausrüstung mit Zauberschaden was wieder total Plötzsinnig ist da man dann min 2 Komplette Rüstung mit sich rum tragen muß. 


Blizzard sollte daran mal echt arbeiten man kann ein Priester nicht nur als holy spielen. Genauso wenig spielt man ein Druide nur auf Holy.


----------



## syion (25. März 2007)

Versteh nich was du willst... du hast doch selber gesagt du kannst dir das Schattenstoffset machen...


----------



## schmupel (27. März 2007)

Hallo
Ich hab mich grad erst registriert und hab mal die beiträge quer gelesen. Bin ein wl zur zeit dämo geskillt.
Ich kann also für mich zusammenfassen, das eigentlich garkeine Spezialisierung für mich einen richtigen nutzen hat, aus der Sicht ein set herzustellen, weil ja alle set teile beim aufheben gebunden sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die einzige Spezialisierung die etwas bringen würde wäre Urmondstoff um damit Gold zu verdienen.

Ein krzes kanckiges ja reicht mir aus als antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Xanth (31. März 2007)

Arock2135 schrieb:


> WoW= Farmen=viel Zeit=Arbeitslos?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Hmm soll ich dir erzählen wielang ich gebraucht habe um 4 Schattenstoff zu farmen?
30min.
(Hab das umwandeln nicht mitberechnet da es ja cd von 4tagen hat)


----------



## syion (31. März 2007)

schmupel schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich hab mich grad erst registriert und hab mal die beiträge quer gelesen. Bin ein wl zur zeit dämo geskillt.
> Ich kann also für mich zusammenfassen, das eigentlich garkeine Spezialisierung für mich einen richtigen nutzen hat, aus der Sicht ein set herzustellen, weil ja alle set teile beim aufheben gebunden sind
> 
> ...


naja... ich denke schattenstoff ist wohl von blizz für warlocks gedacht, immerhin können die die passenden taschen machen^^ guck dir die sets an und schau ob sie dich weiterbringen, muss jeder für sich selbst wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuikaku (2. April 2007)

syion schrieb:


> naja... ich denke schattenstoff ist wohl von blizz für warlocks gedacht, immerhin können die die passenden taschen machen^^ guck dir die sets an und schau ob sie dich weiterbringen, muss jeder für sich selbst wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1) Ich würde als Warlock entweder Shadowcloth oder eben Spellcloth nehmen. 

2) Die Taschen kann jeder Schneider bauen, dazu muss man sich nicht spezialisieren.


----------



## Tyleth (11. März 2008)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage...
Ich gehöre zu den verrückten, die die Berufe immer sehr früh sehr weit oben haben ;o)

Meine kleine Fire Mage ist jetzt lvl 51 und hat Schneiderei auf 369 ( mit Hilfe vom Main )

Ab welchem Lvl kann ich die Quest für die Spezialisierung annehmen?


----------



## Forsys (11. März 2008)

Tyleth schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage...
> Ich gehöre zu den verrückten, die die Berufe immer sehr früh sehr weit oben haben ;o)
> 
> Meine kleine Fire Mage ist jetzt lvl 51 und hat Schneiderei auf 369 ( mit Hilfe vom Main )
> ...



das bedeutet du konntest mit lvl 50 weiter skillen???????


und zu deiner frage es ist skill 350


----------



## Zuoka (11. März 2008)

Tyleth schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz andere Frage...
> Ich gehöre zu den verrückten, die die Berufe immer sehr früh sehr weit oben haben ;o)
> 
> Meine kleine Fire Mage ist jetzt lvl 51 und hat Schneiderei auf 369 ( mit Hilfe vom Main )
> ...




zB bei der Zauberstoffherstellung musst du am Ende gegen einen 70iger Elemantar kämpfen in Nethersturm. Urmondstoff kannst du nur in Zangermarschen herstellen  und Schattenstoff in Schattenmondtal, dh zum Beginn mal LvL 61-62 fürn Urmondstoff in Zangermarschen.


----------

